# Hard time finding "colonial" type jacket...



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a type of "british-colonial" type jacket, such as pictures below, not leather or anything but something put together nicely. I'm having a hard time finding anything online that's not asking a hundred dollars and up. I'd like it to be either a beige or blue color, or dark red.










If anyone knows anything that could help me out, let me know!:jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whatcha making?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Might try and work with it for my costume.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

This place has full costumes for around $50

libertybellmuseum.com


----------



## Spike_Mangler (Oct 15, 2006)

If you can sew a bathrobe pattern works perfect for that type of coat.
All you need to do is add the lapels, collar and cuffs.

Thats what I used for my Captains coat and it turned out really nice.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Try this site for sewing patterns similar to what you are looking for.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

If you or anybody you know sews, look for historical patterns. Any antique garment that is authentic will be valuable.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

incubus0 said:


> This place has full costumes for around $50
> 
> libertybellmuseum.com


Wow, those are really inexpensive! Nice site.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Spike_Mangler said:


> If you can sew a bathrobe pattern works perfect for that type of coat.
> All you need to do is add the lapels, collar and cuffs.
> 
> Thats what I used for my Captains coat and it turned out really nice.


I used a red bathrobe from a thrift store for our son's Redcoat costume when he was 11. It was super easy. I used white felt for the details and cross belts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

incubus0 said:


> This place has full costumes for around $50
> 
> libertybellmuseum.com


These pieces are not of high quality. so if you're looking for long term usage, more than a couple of nights of wear for a haunt, think twice.
Good pieces will run from $80 on up.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I found a red jacket on ebay just now. I can't comment on the quality though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you have a link, I might be able to tell what make it is?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-Colonial-Re...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300085111723

Nevermind. It's for an iddy biddy person.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Have you found the Jacket yet?


----------

